# Nov.2nd race in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race in my home on Sun Nov.2nd Track will open at 11am races start at 1pm sharp it will be my usual format of a 1 min qualifer race with an A and a B main with the winner of the b moving up to the a.Rolls and coffee and lunch will will be served.This is a fun race with no payout,we are a friendly group and newcomers are always welcome.A limited amount of of loaner cars are available,There is a $5 charge to help pay for lunch.Please let me know in advance if you will attend so I can plan lunch.For rules and classes see my previous post.


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Count me in. I should be free that Sunday, if something does come up I will let you know.

Now just have to hope my T-jet gets here by then.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Rick ,
i too should be able to make it as things stand. I will have some loaners for tjets if someone needs something. BTW as a refresher can you post your home address just in case my brain cramps up a tad ? 

See ya then ,

Dennis :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I sent you a pm Dennis,If anyone else is coming Pm me with a rsvp and I will pm back with my address.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I am back on line, hope this thing works for awhile. I will be there too. I know where you live.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Glad you can make it John.Looks like it might be a big one already have 2 possible out of towners maybe more and 1 new local.The only thing I am doing different is opening at 11 am that way the new guys and the out of towners can have more practice time.I think I better start building some cars!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

One week till the race r.s.v.p. by oct31.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump Bump


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Made a couple of improvements on the track for this weeks race installed new 6 amp breakers ,got rid of the fuses .And I put up soft walls so John Verbich wont complain when he pummels the wall.


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

HaHaHa, good one. I was thinking of running a soft car so that I would not damage the walls.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Rick ,
i'm still going to be there but it looks as though my buddy my not. Not 100% on him as he is gone till saturday but his wife has rumblings of him not going. Verb.... just so you know i bought a couple of LifeLikes so i think i can run mine and not rework the paint on yours when i de-slot ! See ya there :woohoo: Dennis *


----------



## Phishead (Sep 19, 2008)

Rick just wanted to say thanks again for having me over.

I had a blast, even if I still can't drive those Life-likes


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Rick ,
as allways i really enjoyed myself and the guys we race with .This truely is a very fun and enjoyable group to run with. You a very gracious host and know how to promote a fun day of racing. Allways a pleasure to see Verb , Walley and Darrell and great to see some new faces too ! Rest assured i will be back. Just wish i could make a full day but sundays eves with my wife take priority. See you next time out .

Later , Dennis *


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Dennis and Jason I had fun having everyone over.And I like the home track advantage lol.I hope the 2 newbies will become regulars and when Dennis comes I save money on shipping.We had 9 racers and 4 classes and a good time.


----------

